# Integra receiver and setting crossover frequency



## fkjr2 (Dec 22, 2012)

So my setup is as follows:


Integra 30.4 Dtr
Definitive Pro Center 2000
Definitive Cinema 1000's up front 
Definitive Cinema 800's back (3)
SVS PB 12 nsd sub

Question is I ran Audussey but not sure if each crossover is set correctly per speaker & sub. 

What would be the optimal hz settings for each speaker?

Also I don't have a setting for "small" or "large" under the menu guide for the Integra. Am I missing something?

Thanks. 

Thanks.


----------



## fkjr2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Would 80hz be optimal for the fronts/center/rears?

what about the sub - 110?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am having a hard time finding the frequency response of any of these speakers. What did Audyssey set them to? It would be ideal to set them all to 80hz provided all 5 speakers are rated down to 80hz. Audyssey MultEQ usually does a spot on job with the frequency response. To avoid cascading crossovers, I would set all the speakers to whatever the highest crossover frequency is.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## fkjr2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I am having a hard time finding the frequency response of any of these speakers. What did Audyssey set them to? It would be ideal to set them all to 80hz provided all 5 speakers are rated down to 80hz. Audyssey MultEQ usually does a spot on job with the frequency response. To avoid cascading crossovers, I would set all the speakers to whatever the highest crossover frequency is.
> Cheers,
> JJ


thanks for your reply - question for you - is it best to have _Dynamic Volume on (light, medium, etc) _or is it best to run the Aud Calibration and then increase the Center channel gain under the AVR to desired loudness and keep *Dynamic Volume OFF* - because my Center is way too low to hear after I run Audussey


Thanks!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

fkjr2 said:


> thanks for your reply - question for you - is it best to have _Dynamic Volume on (light, medium, etc) _or is it best to run the Aud Calibration and then increase the Center channel gain under the AVR to desired loudness and keep *Dynamic Volume OFF* - because my Center is way too low to hear after I run Audussey
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Hello,
I employ Dynamic Volume about 50% of the time in the light setting. You certainly can raise the CC level after running Audyssey. Personally, I use an SPL Meter after running MultEQ to ensure all speakers read 75db's and I boost my subwoofers to 80hz. The use of an SPL meter is somewhat debatable, but it has always worked for me as the CC and Surrounds often are set far below 75db's.
Cheers,
J


----------



## fkjr2 (Dec 22, 2012)

thanks

I cant watch movies without either the DV or raising the Center volume under the receiver settings


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would go to Radio Shack and pickup an SPL Meter. Then go into Speaker Calibration and make sure all channels read 75db's (Slow Response C-Weighted). If you do it this way, you will no longer have to bump up the CC level every time you turn back on the AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## fkjr2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I would go to Radio Shack and pickup an SPL Meter. Then go into Speaker Calibration and make sure all channels read 75db's (Slow Response C-Weighted). If you do it this way, you will no longer have to bump up the CC level every time you turn back on the AVR.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Man you are talking another language to me!

Is there a way to not use the meter and just adjust to 75db?

Where do I adjust this exactly. When I plug the mic in I don't see that option


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

fkjr2 said:


> Man you are talking another language to me!
> 
> Is there a way to not use the meter and just adjust to 75db?
> 
> Where do I adjust this exactly. When I plug the mic in I don't see that option


The use of the SPL Meter would be after running Audyssey where you plug in the Microphone. Simply press Setup on your Remote Control and you will see the On Screen Display and select Speaker Setup. From there, select Level Calibration,

This is where you would need an SPL Meter as when you get into this you will hear pink noise. If not wanting to use an SPL Meter, just toggle over to Center Channel and raise it from 0db to +3 or 4. Ideally, you really should use an SPL Meter.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Is it ok to use my onkyo 709's internal pink noise? Another forum said if you use the pink noise after running audyssey, it turns off all processing by audyssey. The other forum says use test tones on a cd played though the blu ray player.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

browndk26 said:


> Is it ok to use my onkyo 709's internal pink noise? Another forum said if you use the pink noise after running audyssey, it turns off all processing by audyssey. The other forum says use test tones on a cd played though the blu ray player.


Hello,
That is not the case. At least in every Onkyo that I have owned. You can look on the display on the AVR if Audyssey is engaged or not.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

